# Which food is the king of breakfast?



## cookinworld (Sep 4, 2009)

I think Quesadilla is the king of breakfast, because it is quick and easy to make and delicious. Here is how I made this morning:

*Ingredients:*
1/4 tsp olive oil
1 flour tortillas, small
2 tbsp shredded cheese
2 slices smoked ham, ultra thin
hot sauce

*Cookware:*
1 skillet
1 spatula


*Preparation:*
Heat a skillet to medium high heat and add a small amount of oil (about 1/2 teaspoon).
Place one small flour tortilla in the skillet. Flip the tortilla over a few times.
Sprinkle 2 tbsp of shredded cheese over the top of the tortilla and add 2 slices of smoked ham.
When the cheese is sufficiently melted, fold the tortilla in half. Heat up the tortilla until both sides are slightly browned.
Serve with hot sauce.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 4, 2009)

No Contest.  It's bacon.  Bacon, Bacon, Bacon.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Sep 4, 2009)

I AM the King of breakfast!!! Now bring me that quesadilla! 

You, over there, with the bacon! Get over here! 

Your King has spoken!!

Jester! I desire WAFFLES!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 4, 2009)

Biscuits, 'lasses, and lots of bacon.


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 4, 2009)

I would say.... coffee!


----------



## GB (Sep 4, 2009)

I would say eggs. I can't stand eggs and you start to realize how much they are used in breakfast when you go out to eat. There will be 50 menu options with eggs and 3 without.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 4, 2009)

I love bacon, and I cook with bacon a lot as a seasoning. But sausage...drool...and so many kinds and so much to do with it and shapes and types and...sausage...did I say I thought sausage was pretty awesome? Then of course there is SCRAPPLE!~!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG! can there be a better food!!??

breakfast burrito with eggs n chorizo, queso fresca and salsa!! nice. waffles??? someone aid waffles??  maybe with sausage gravy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## freefallin1309 (Sep 4, 2009)

King and Queen: Bacon and Eggs   My two favorites.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Sep 4, 2009)

Biscuits and a big old cast iron skillet full of sausage gravy, the lumpy kind made by crumbling and browning the sausage, sprinkling it with flour and pouring in the milk. Lots of black pepper, and you can't beat it.

(Of course, a real breakfast also includes eggs, bacon, and butter, possibly  cheese, if the eggs are scrambled. My kids used to call a that a "Cholesterol Breakfast" and we only ate it 4 times a year--everyone got that for birthday breakfast.)


----------



## babetoo (Sep 4, 2009)

i love sunny side up eggs, most any kind of toast and bacon. a big glass tops off the whole meal for me.


----------



## cookinworld (Sep 4, 2009)

Since many people love eggs for breakfast, I'd like to introduce another tortillas family, Barbecued Wrap which I love to have for my breakfast, but it will take time to prepare. 

Anyway.

*Here is what you need:*
1 10-inch flour tortillas
1 cups potato, peeled and diced
1/4 onion, sliced
1/4 green onion, chpopped
1 egg

*Seasonings:*
vegetable oil, sea salt, pepper, barbecue sauce, dried oregano

*Preparation:*
1. Heat a non-stick skillet to medium and add 1 tablespoon of vegetable oil.
2. Add diced potatoes and yellow onion and season with sea salt and pinch of pepper.
3. Cook until the potatoes are tender. (10 - 15 min)
4. Transfer the potatoes to a mixing bowl and add the barbecue sauce, green onion and oregano and stir.
5. Fry one egg.
6. Place the potatoes on the tortillas and gently place the egg over potatoes, sunny-side up, and wrap.
7. Enjoy it.


----------



## Bilby (Sep 5, 2009)

Just eggs in a simple, runny yoke form.  I like mine on toast (poached or fried) with cheese and tomato sauce or jam, unless they are boiled and then it has to be fresh bread and butter soldiers.

Failing those options, a lightly scrambled, just cooked egg does it for me.

Love eggs!!!!!


----------



## shalinee (Sep 5, 2009)

For me, it's pure, freshly made carrot-apple juice. It's sooo goood.





____________________________________
http://www.keeplearningkeepsmiling.com


----------



## Snoop Puss (Sep 5, 2009)

In winter, we eat a hot breakfast every day. We have porridge some days in an attempt to balance out the cholesterol of the other days. Like Andy, my initial thought was bacon. Then my second thought, like GB, was eggs. I'm not an egg fan, but most people love an egg for breakfast. I omelette them if we're having eggs. But regardless of what the 'main' ingredient is, we always have tomatoes with a fried breakfast. So I guess I'd have to go with tomatoes.

The ones we eat are an odd variety described in the terrible English translation on the seed packet as 'hanging tomatoes'. You grow them in the summer, so you can have proper toms all year round. No good raw, but cooked they are unbelievably good. They don't look very appealing (smallish, pinkish, hardish), but stick them in a pan with some oil and the sliced side caramelises perfectly and something miraculous happens to the colour. What was once pinkish orange is now perfect red.

So tomatoes have to be the king of the breakfast plate in our household.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 5, 2009)

Whatever I have a craving for that morning... and if I don't have to prepare it... so much the better!!


----------



## mexican mama (Sep 5, 2009)

*Huevos Rancheros or Breakfast Burrito*

For me i love there are two kings : Huevos Rancheros and Breakfast Burrito. They are two BIG breakfast that will get you through the day. You can have your egg ,beans, potatoes, bacon, sausages etc in one dish..plus i love anything you put on a tortilla..


----------



## Alix (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm with GrillingFool. Coffee is not only King, coffee is BOSS.


----------



## CasperImproved (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm with GB. Eggs. Eggs, because you can prepare them in any number of ways.

Some of my favorites:

Fried over easy with a side of bacon or sausage, and buttered wheat toast
In an omelet (think farmers)
Soft boiled with buttered toast
In a flour tortilla scrambled, with sauteed onions and bell pepper, with cheese and bacon  and sometimes sliced mushrooms
Steam cooked (like a sunny up) on top of a potatoes O'brian prep

I could go on, but I'm making myself hungry 

Bob


----------



## chefkathleen (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm not real fond of eggs either. Once in a blue moon with the runny yoke or scrambled or an omelet. ookie.
But a nice fried ham steak and ya got me awake there. 
Sausage gravy over big fat biscuits. (heartburn city)
Mrs. O'Bryan's 'tatters are excellent too.

If ya like the sweet route, syrup sponges can't be beat. (pancakes)
Or French Toast.


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 6, 2009)

sparrowgrass said:


> Biscuits and a big old cast iron skillet full of sausage gravy, the lumpy kind made by crumbling and browning the sausage, sprinkling it with flour and pouring in the milk. Lots of black pepper, and you can't beat it.



I agree about Biscuits and Gravy.  Yum.   Second is a breakfast burrito with sausage, hashbrown potatoes, scrambled egg, cheddar cheese, onion, and  green chilies topped with salsa or Cholula sauce.


----------



## Claire (Sep 7, 2009)

The first time I had a breakfast burrito was at a rodeo in Pueblo, Colorado, long before they caught on elsewhere.

I'd say eggs and cured pork products are what most non sweet teeth would say, those with the affliction (haha) would say pancakes, waffles, or other breakfast forms of sugar!

I'm not much of a breakfast food person, but lately I've had a taste for something I'm way too lazy to make myself:  eggs benedict!  My other choice when breakfasting out is a truly good omelet.  I'm hesitant when ordering the latter, because I really dislike omelets or scrambled eggs that have browned.  So the chef has to be really good at it.  I've certainly watched Jacques and Julia and every other expert do it, but with just two of us, I don't do it often enough to master the technique.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 8, 2009)

haha i was reading the thread title and couldn't help it but say Burger King and have some scary burger king dude hover over you with a BK breakfast sandwich. 

but anyways back on topic. king of breakfast? A Taiwanese rice ball is the king of breakfast. full of flavour and easy to make on the go. 

something like this
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/162/405485179_13d6ed9ef5.jpg

or a gua bao (no real translation here) 
http://http.cdnlayer.com/smoola/00/00/27/fc89811e52c3f7ca_m.jpg 

braised fatty pork with peanut powder, pickled stuff, and cilantro


----------



## mexican mama (Sep 8, 2009)

*refried beans and tapsilog*

In Mexico I had refried beans and rice..it was good if u want that heavy breakfast with lots of carbs..also in the Philippines they have this meal called tapsilog which means tapa(marinated beef)+ itlog(egg,srambled or sunny side up)+sinanlag(fried rice), you can find this breakfast meal anywhere in the Philippines. 

refried beans and rice






Pinoy tapsilog


----------



## cookinworld (Sep 8, 2009)

It looks yammy. It is nice picture.


----------



## cookinworld (Sep 8, 2009)

Can you post recipes?


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 8, 2009)

freefallin1309 said:


> King and Queen: Bacon and Eggs  My two favorites.


 
Eggs and Bacon.  A day's work for the chicken, a lifetime commitment for the pig.


----------



## mexican mama (Sep 9, 2009)

*sharing the recipes*



cookinworld said:


> Can you post recipes?



Enjoy!
here are the recipes:

*Re-fried beans with Rice*



2 cups pinto beans
2/3 to 3/4 cup vegetable oil
1 bulb of roasted garlic, approximately 6 or   7 cloves
2 - 3 tsp seasalt, depending on how much salt    you like
1 large bay leaf
1 finely chopped tomato, vine ripened or home      grown
4 quart pot

*Directions:*
First pour your beans out on a table or cutting board. Sort through them and discard any rocks or shriveled beans. This shouldn't take but a couple of minutes to do.



Put the beans in a colander and rinse them  under cold water.  Pour the beans into a pot.  
Add 8 cups of cold water and the bay leaf.
 Put the stove burner on high and cover partially with a lid. As soon as the beans start to boil, lower the heat a little but still *continue to boil.*  Cook for *2 hours* and keep *adding water* as it cooks away. 
Stir occasionally.  Keep the water level at 2 inches above the beans. 


*Pinoy Tapsilog*
* 1 kilo beef loin, very thinly sliced
            * 1 head garlic, minced
            * 3/4 cup cane vinegar
            * 1/4 cup sugar
            * 1 tablespoon salt
            * 1 tablespoon black pepper, ground

Directions:

            1. Mix all the ingredients together and let it stand in the              refrigerator for at least 12 hours.
            2. Spread the pieces of meat in a tray and let it dry overnight.
            3. Sun dry a couple of hours before cooking in smoker to medium or              medium well.
            3. OR Serve fried with garlic rice and fried egg (tapsilog).

            Serving Suggestions: 

            Serve with a salsa of chopped fresh tomatoes, chopped onions, grated              radish, chopped fresh cilantro, oriental fish sauce (or salt) to              taste, crushed hot chilies,             and a little vinegar (or lemon juice). For heavy eaters, chop meat              into small pieces and serve sprinkled over a mound of garlic fried              rice and fried eggs.
Filipino Food Recipes !!! --- Yum Yum Yum


----------



## leeniek (Sep 9, 2009)

I have to agree that it's eggs... whether on their own or in an omelette people love their eggs.  I'm allergic to them (and I work in a breakfast place, go figure...) so for me my favourite breakfast is leftover pizza or chili!


----------



## leeniek (Sep 9, 2009)

cookinworld said:


> Since many people love eggs for breakfast, I'd like to introduce another tortillas family, Barbecued Wrap which I love to have for my breakfast, but it will take time to prepare.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> ...




MMMM  this sounds good.   I may just have to make an egg-free version of that for myself!  I think I could even get my fussypants daughter to eat this and I bet if it was pressed on a panini grill for a few minutes it'd be even better.


----------



## ellakav (Sep 9, 2009)

Alix said:


> I'm with GrillingFool. Coffee is not only King, coffee is BOSS.


 

same here.  if I don't have my coffee in the morning I remain partially
unconscious and NOBODY GETS BREAKFAST!!!

however, that may be part of the reason I myself don't eat it.  it kills
my appetite.  I know, most important meal of the day and all that rot,
blah de blah blah blah...just never really been a morning eater.  not even
when I was a kid.


----------



## ayesha90 (Sep 9, 2009)

ooo everybody here likes bacon ..
I would say eggs ! boiled eggs.


----------



## mexican mama (Sep 10, 2009)

*Pancakes, hash browns and extra bacon pls!*

I love pancakes and hash brown for breakfast,,,if i cant make it i go go a McDonald's...


----------



## Alix (Sep 10, 2009)

ellakav said:


> same here.  if I don't have my coffee in the morning I remain partially
> unconscious and NOBODY GETS BREAKFAST!!!
> 
> however, that may be part of the reason I myself don't eat it.  it kills
> ...


Me too ellakav. Frankly most breakfast food is either too heavy (bacon and eggs fall into this category) for me to eat regularly, or too boring to eat (toast and cereal fall into this category). I'm not all the hungry when I get up so I would rather just have a cup of coffee and either scrounge some leftovers to munch on my way to work or have a yogurt. I don't feel like being inspired in the morning.


----------



## Teri's Therapy (Sep 10, 2009)

I like Breakfast, just not for breakfast.  My daily favorite is coffee and leftover rice.  Since I don't have that on hand at all times, I usually get greek yougurt and a banana.


----------



## alwayshungry (Sep 10, 2009)

Eggs are far and away the king of breakfast foods.  More specifically for me, Eggs Benedict w/ a side of avocado!!!  YUUUUMMMMYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## TheKitchenSink (Sep 11, 2009)

I can't stand to cook in the morning, plus I never have time. Sorry to say it, but Cereal is my preferred breakfast these days. Give me a big bowl of Honey Buches of Oats and I'm good.


----------



## thymeless (Sep 11, 2009)

Pho would be my first pick. Lot of work though if you try to do it all in the morning. 

Chicken Fried Steak with gravy, hashbrowns, and eggs over easy.

Congee is probably the most eaten breakfast in the world and I make that a couple of times a year. I use  a slow cooker overnight and that works out pretty well.


----------



## Elf (Sep 12, 2009)

Come on, everyone cold pizza rules!!


----------



## skidi (Sep 14, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> No Contest.  It's bacon.  Bacon, Bacon, Bacon.


I agree


----------



## Chefmaster789 (Sep 14, 2009)

Ham and Cheese Omelette!


----------



## KatieFrank (Sep 22, 2009)

Eggs for sure


----------



## lettuce (Sep 22, 2009)

my favorite breakfast is: egg, sausage, bacon, toast, and tea or coffee.  but I usually just have coffee and toast in the morning, no time to cook.


----------



## Miriam84 (Sep 22, 2009)

I've never really been a breakfast eater, but when we occasionally go out for breakfast my vote is for a Belgian waffle w/ sliced *fresh* strawberries and whipped cream.

 Some honorable mentions: Thickly sliced french toast w/ strawberry preserves, biscuits 'n gravy and pancakes w/lots of butter. On the side I love _crispy_ hash browns and sausage in natural casing (none of that strange lumpy stuff they serve at Denny's). I like bacon, but (gasp!) not crispy and I could take or leave eggs.

 Actually, I am a breakfast eater, just not _for _breakfast. A better choice of words is that I'm not a morning eater.


----------



## olivia751 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi all,

        Thanks for sharing such a good dishes. I will surely try this.
But in breakfast i like sandwiches and juice...





Regards, 
Olivia

Beachthemeweddingshop


----------



## mexican mama (Sep 23, 2009)

*french toast*

Id love some french toast and syrup






heavenly!!!


----------



## Joeboy (Sep 27, 2009)

its gotta be the full english breakfast

sausage, egg, bacon, tomatoes, mushroom, beans, hash browns and brown sauce!


----------



## jessicacarr (Sep 27, 2009)

egg whites...the perfect protein


----------



## Joeboy (Sep 27, 2009)

i think the yolk holds a vital part of the protein or it completes the required amino acid content to create a full protein

correct me if im wrong?


----------

